# Broad River WMA



## brownhounds (Oct 17, 2012)

I noticed there is a 440 acre tract and a 1500 tract.  Are either of them gun hunting or are they bow only?  Also, what is the deer population like at either?

thanks


----------



## 35 Whelen (Oct 17, 2012)

Nothing in the regulations about a 1500 acre tract, just this:

BROAD RIVER WMA (formerly 
Broad River natural area)
440 acres • 770.535.5700

DEER
ARCHERY
EITHER SEX: Sept. 14-Dec. 3

TURKEY
Mar. 23-May 15

Small Game
Aug. 15-Sept. 13, Dec. 4-Feb. 28. No furbearer season.

DIRECTIONS
From Danielsville Go north on U.S. 29 
for 2 miles; turn right on HWY 281; go 4 
miles, cross Broad River; go 0.3 mile; area 
is on right.


----------



## 35 Whelen Jr (Dec 4, 2012)

If you look in your GA DNR Hunting Regulations book for 2012-2013:

On page 43, #202 - Broad River WMA (formerly Broad River Natural Area) located in Madison County. 440 Acres. Archery only.

On page 46, #312 - Lower Broad River WMA (formerly Broad River WMA) located in Elbert, Lincoln, and Wilkes Counties. 1,500 Acres. This one has Archery, Primitive, and Firearms Seasons.

Hope this clears up a little confusion.


----------



## blake ware (Dec 6, 2012)

Can you run dogs for small game there?


----------

